# DAV: Die Angler vergessen??



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Juli



> *DAV: Die Angler vergessen??​**DAV-Präsident gibt alte DAV-Grundsätze auf...?​*
> 
> Quelle:
> *Deutschland einig Anglerland - Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des DAV zum Stand der Fusion des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. (DAV) und des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) (Nachricht 27/2012)*
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

Ich persönlich finde das Verhalten der immer weiteren Annäherung des DAV an den VDSF - der DAV stand ja einmal wirklich für ein vernünftiges Angeln - katastrophal..

Aber die dort organisierten Angelfischer tragen das ja anscheinend widerspruchslos mit, dass die einst von Bernd Mikulin vertretenen angelpolitischen Grundsätze des DAV heute wegen der Übernahme in den VDSF keine Rolle mehr spielen dürfen...


Ich prophezeie ein sehr bitteres Erwachen für die Angler....


----------



## Nanninga (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

Da kann man froh sein, wenn man wie ich, in die benachbarten Niederlande flüchten kann, um dort erholsam und unbürokratisch angeln zu können.#6

Außerdem braucht man dort nicht alle 10 Km einen anderen Erlaubnisschein um angeln zu können!!

Tot ziens Germany|wavey:

    Nanninga


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

Ich habs nicht weit ins Elsass rüber - Angesichts der Entwicklungen in den Verbänden und der Politik bei uns muss ich dafür wohl auch dankbar sein..


----------



## Fischdieb (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

Ich habe es nicht weit nach Brandenburg, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen und Sachsen. 

Da kann ich z.B. in Sachsen-Anhalt für ca. 80 € das ganze Jahr in ca. 10.000 ha Wasserfläche angeln gehen. Einfach und unbürokratisch. Mit einem einzigen Erlaubnissschein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

noch...........


----------



## Fischdieb (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

An den Strukturen der Landesverbände wird sich nichts wesentliches ändern. Und der seit 22 Jahren praktizierte Austausch der Erlaubnisscheine länderübergreifend ist für die Landesverbände immer ein win/win Geschäft gewesen. Natürlich werden wirtschaftliche Faktoren immer stärker eine Rolle spielen. Pächter der Gewässer sind die Landesverbände, nicht der Bundesverband oder die Vereine. 
Bei dem einem ist das Glas halb leer, bei dem anderen halb voll. Das ist immer eine Ansichtsache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

Da vom aktuellen DAV (inkl. der Landesverbände (gerade Brandenburg und Sachsen), die das ja vorantreiben) schon die angelpolitischen Grundsätze des DAV unter Bernd Mikulin aufgegeben wurden, wird es nicht lange dauern, bis das auch mit den Gewässerpools passiert..

Ich nehme Wetten an....

Wollten sie das von DAV-Seite wirklich verhindern, bräuchten sie das ja nur festschreiben lassen, sei es in Satzung oder Verschmelzungsvertrag.

Und ohne dass etwas festgeschrieben ist, kann man keinem Verband und keinem Verbandsfunktionär trauen, bei dem was die von sich geben.

Das hat die Vergangenheit - gerade das würdelose Gezerre um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF - deutlichst gezeigt...

Siehe auch gerade die gebrochenen Versprechen bezüglich der Übernahme (siehe Eingangsposting)..

Man kann auch weiter die Augen verschliessen und von halbvollen Gläsern träumen - keine Frage..

Nur soll nachher keiner jammern!!!

Denn öffentlich war alles vorher, was da droht ohne festschreiben der wichtigen Punkte...


----------



## gründler (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

Moin

Da fällt mir das hier ein.


http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php



#h


----------



## prinz1 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

gute nacht, dunkeldeutschland!!!!
ich glaub, ich geh mal nach polen und hol mir da nen angelschein!
ich gebs auf! ich red mir die fresse fusselig und kein aas hört mir hier in unserer gegend zu.  :c
die leute interessierts nen feuchten fur...z.   #q
dann sollen se mit dem vdaf oder dafv oder fdh oder was auch immer glücklich werden.

der geknickte prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

So siehts wohl leider aus....


----------



## antonio (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

das ist das kernproblem hier bei uns, keiner will was tun, laßt die andern machen oder eben desinteresse.
eine "bessere situation" kann sich ne verbandsführung gar nicht vorstellen.
man kann schalten und walten wie man will.
kleinere aufbegehren können abgewiegelt werden und, und, und.
so siehts aus in der realität und nicht nur beim angeln.

antonio


----------



## ivo (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

Die Präsidien des DAV versäumen es dauerhaft, die Basis, d.h. die Mitglieder und Vereine einzubeziehen ja zu überzeugen. Die Unzufriedenheit wächst. Irgendwann wird sich diese Unzufriedenheit äußern... wie auch immer.


----------



## antonio (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

aber erst dann wenn es zu spät ist.
nicht nur die da oben haben etwas versäumt.
auch jeder einzelne desinteressierte hat an der heutigen misere seinen anteil.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*



antonio schrieb:


> aber erst dann wenn es zu spät ist.
> nicht nur die da oben haben etwas versäumt.
> auch jeder einzelne desinteressierte hat an der heutigen misere seinen anteil.
> 
> antonio


 
Grüßt Euch; ihr Beiden#h Ivo hab ich jetzt im Zitat vergessen, sorry
ich denke, Recht habt ihr beide, nur wird es dann leider zu spät sein.
Weitere Termine  die Basis einzubeziehen sind im " Fahrplan"
ja schon mal gar nicht vorgesehen. Routemap hätte eh besser geklungen.
Gruß A.


----------



## ivo (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

Wer vergisst wo seine Macht herkommt kann durchaus auch einmal feststellen das diese Basis weg bricht. Bin gespannt wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*



> nur wird es dann leider zu spät sein.



An uns lags jedenfalls nicht, wir veröffentlichen seit 2 Jahren dazu......

Und wer nicht hören will, wird eben mit einem alleinigen, bundesweitem VDSF/DAFV bestraft....


----------



## antonio (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*



ivo schrieb:


> Wer vergisst wo seine Macht herkommt kann durchaus auch einmal feststellen das diese Basis weg bricht. Bin gespannt wenn es soweit ist.



so schnell bricht da nix weg(leider), bei der lmaa-mentalität der breiten masse.
und wenn es so weit mal sein sollte ist es eben zu spät.

antonio


----------



## sonstwer (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*

N Abend!

Ich verfolge diese Misere auch schon seit gut eineinhalb Jahren.
Anfangs ah das ja auch nach einer guten Idee aus, aber je länger sich dieses ganze gemauschel hin zog, desto mehr wurde klar, wie viel Sch...e dort verzapft wurde (und weiter verzapft wird).

Ich bin zwar in keinem Verein organisiert, sondern ein "direktes" Mitglied im DAV, aber ich habe mich immer bemüht, Angelkollegen aufzuklären und ihnen die Augen zu öffnen.

(Nein, ich bin auch kein "schmarotzender" Angler, denn obwohl ich keinem Verein angehöre, helfe ich freiwillig in zwei Vereinen, wenns um die praktische Vereinsarbeit geht! #h)

Was mich immer wieder am Meisten verblüfft hat war, Daß die überwiegende Mehrheit der Leute, die ich am Wasser getroffen habe noch nicht mal davon gehört hatten, daß eine solche Fusion angestrebt wurde/wird.

Einige davon waren in Vereinen organisiert und hatten trotzdem keinen Plan davon!

Nun, für mich steht fest, daß ich nach erfolgter Fusion wohl nicht weiter den dann entstehenden Dachverband mit Zahlungen (durch meine Jahreskarte) unterstützen werde, sondern meine Angelei komplett ins Ausland (Polen) verlegen werde.

Mein Geld werden sie dann nicht mehr bekommen!

Mag sein, daß es erst eine solche Katastrophe braucht, wie diese Fusion, damit die breite Masse der Angler die Augen aufmacht.

Zu spät wird es für das Angeln in Deutschland dann allerdings wohl nicht sein, den ein neuer Dachverband kann jederzeit neu gegründet werden, sollte es genügend "aufgewachte" geben.

Und daß die Leute aufwachen werden, da wette ich drauf!

Und ich hoffe sehr, daß sich dann darunter auch wieder ein "Bernd Mikulin" befindet.

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*



> Und ich hoffe sehr, daß sich dann darunter auch wieder ein "Bernd Mikulin" befindet.


Dito, denn bis dahin kann man zu Verbandsfunktionären nur unserem Satiriker aus dem Magazin recht geben, da wirds mal wieder Zeit für was seriöseres:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Passend, nach meiner persönlichen Meinung:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## antonio (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*



sonstwer schrieb:


> N Abend!
> 
> Ich verfolge diese Misere auch schon seit gut eineinhalb Jahren.
> Anfangs ah das ja auch nach einer guten Idee aus, aber je länger sich dieses ganze gemauschel hin zog, desto mehr wurde klar, wie viel Sch...e dort verzapft wurde (und weiter verzapft wird).
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*



ivo schrieb:


> Die Präsidien des DAV versäumen es dauerhaft, die Basis, d.h. die Mitglieder und Vereine einzubeziehen ja zu überzeugen. Die Unzufriedenheit wächst. Irgendwann wird sich diese Unzufriedenheit äußern... wie auch immer.



Ivo, das sehe ich etwas anders.

Am Anfang wurde die Basis sehr wohl - zumindest bis auf Vereinsebene - informiert und eingebunden. Vielleicht nicht ganz so, wie man sich das wünschen würde, aber immerhin. Das war die Zeit der Aussagen, dass der DAV seine Standpunkte für die Fusion nicht aufgeben werde.

Als dann dieses Versprechen immer mehr bröckelte, wuchs der Wiederstand in den unteren Etagen des DAV, was ja auch zu heftigen Turbulenzen (z.B.12er Komission) geführt hat.

Man hat dann wohl begriffen, dass man die BAsis nicht überzeugen kann, und erst *dann* hat auch im DAV die informelle Einbindung der Basis aufgehört.

Markstein hat verstanden, dass seine Basis die Übernahme im Grunde nicht gutheißt, und keine andere Möglichkeit gesehen die wohl auch von ihm gewollte Übernahme doch noch über die Bühne zu bringen, als mit Hintertürpolitik und fallenlassen jeglicher Grundsätze.

Man darf fragen, was für Ihn persönlich eine Übernahme so interessant macht.


Widerlich in seinem letzten Schreiben ist die Bemerkung, man werde auf der nächsten Versammlung nach geeigneten Kandidaten für das Präsidentenamt Ausschau halten, um gleich im nächsten Absatz seine Freude darüber zu äußern, dass man bereits eine geeignete VDSF- (Ange)hörige Kandidatin gefunden habe. 

Die Präsidentschaftswahl wird somit zur Farce, denn das Präsidentenamt ist quasi schon vergeben. VDSF-lastig mit Mohnertschem Beigeschmack natürlich. 


*Und inzwischen finde ich es sogar richtig gut.*

Wenn die Angler der DAV-Länder einfach nicht begreifen wollen, dass sie mal wieder echte Werte gegen Bananen tauschen, wenn sie die Geschichte des VDSF in den alten Bundesländern vor dem Mauerfall einfach ignorieren, wenn sie die Ausbeutung der neuen Bundesländer in der Zeit danach schon vergessen haben, ja dann sollen sie ihr Banänchen essen und sich dann verwundert die Augen reiben, dass diese Früchte nicht auf heimischen Bäumen wachsen, sondern weitere teuer bezahlt werden müssen. 

Geschieht ihnen absolut und vollkommen recht.

Und den wenigen, die von dieser Fusion über alle Maßen profitieren werden, ist das auch von ganzem Herzen zu gönnen. Denn es gehört eine derartige Portion Rücksichtslosigkeit, Unehrenhaftigkeit und Ignoranz dazu, diese Sache so durchzuziehen, dass das fast schon reich belohnt werden muss. 

Nur die paar Hände voll aufrechter Widerständler tun mir ehrlich Leid. Ich weiß, was Euch erwartet, weil ich das selbst in den 80ern am eigenen Anglerleib erfahren musste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAV: Die Angler vergessen??*



> Wenn die Angler der DAV-Länder einfach nicht begreifen wollen, dass sie mal wieder echte Werte gegen Bananen tauschen, wenn sie die Geschichte des VDSF in den alten Bundesländern vor dem Mauerfall einfach ignorieren, wenn sie die Ausbeutung der neuen Bundesländer in der Zeit danach schon vergessen haben, ja dann sollen sie ihr Banänchen essen und sich dann verwundert die Augen reiben, dass diese Früchte nicht auf heimischen Bäumen wachsen, sondern weitere teuer bezahlt werden müssen.
> 
> Geschieht ihnen absolut und vollkommen recht.
> 
> ...


Würd ich auch so sehen.................


----------

